# Urgent Advise needed- Is it authorised to travel to SA on previous employer visa



## Ashley11 (8 mo ago)

Would really appreciate assistance.
Would like to ask if it’s authorised to travel to SA on previous employer CSV.
Planning to change the terms of Visa upon returning back. Or will there be any issues at immigration. 
Any assistance or advise would be appreciated.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Ashley11 said:


> Thank you for your response, May you please share the contact number on which I can reach out.


There is no assistance from anyone you will need. As long as your visa hasnt expired you can leave the country and come back no questions asked.


----------

